# Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex



## KatzenHai (14 September 2006)

Received: from [89.110.54.26] (helo=pppoe-26.54.110.89-adsl.spbnit.ru)
by mx19.web.de with smtp (WEB.DE 4.107 #114)
id 1GNakZ-0006Qu-00; Wed, 13 Sep 2006 21:50:23 +0200
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
From: "porex-gmbh" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Stellenangebote bei Porex GmbH
Date: Wed, 13 Sep 2006 22:13:04 +0400
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0000_01C6D781.C89B93F0"
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2900.2527
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.2527
Sender: [email protected]

*Finanzmanager (m/w) in freier Mitarbeit*

Für unser Unternehmen suchen wir Finanzmanager/innen (Porex GmbH) zur gelegentlichen oder regelmäßigen Durchführung von Überweisungen zwischen unseren Kunden, Beratungen und Buchhaltung.

*Über uns*
Porex GmbH ist eine Beratungs- und Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, die sich auf das Thema Kundenbeziehungsmanagement spezialisiert hat. Wir unterstützen Unternehmen und Leute auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene, Kunden profitabel zu gewinnen und den Geldverkehr zwischen denen zu ermöglichen.

Alle wichtigen Informationen zum Porex GmbH Leistungsangebot können Sie unserer Homepage entnehmen.

*Generelle Informationen*
Sie interessieren sich für Möglichkeiten, als Finanzmanager tätig zu werden. Die Arbeit des Finanzmanagers besteht in Empfang und in der Bearbeitung der Zahlungen
von den Handelsteilnehmern und ihre Überweisung nach der angewiesenen Methode.
Das ausführliche Arbeitsverfahren erhalten Sie nach der Anfrage.
Der Mitarbeiter ist grundsätzlich in der Bestimmung seiner Arbeitszeit frei.
Er hat jedoch die Interessen von Porex GmbH zu berücksichtigen und unterliegt in Einzelfällen
den Weisungen von Porex GmbH im Hinblick auf die Arbeitszeit.
Gleiches gilt für den Arbeitsort. Der Mitarbeiter ist als freier Mitarbeiter für Porex GmbH tätig.
Um entsprechende Angebote zu erhalten, tragen sie sich bitte wie unten beschrieben in unsere Datenbank ein. Sie erhalten dann eine Mail von uns in der das Arbeitsverfahren detailliert beschrieben wird.

Mit Ihrer Anmeldung gehen Sie keine Verpflichtung und keine Vertragsbeziehung ein. Sie erhalten mit Ihrer Anmeldung die Möglichkeit, von uns angebotene Aufträge als freier Mitarbeiter anzunehmen. Eine Verpflichtung zur Annahme besteht ebenso wenig, wie ein Anspruch bestimmte Aufträge seitens Porex GmbH angeboten zu bekommen. Sie können sich selbst jederzeit aus der Datenbank wieder löschen. Ihre Daten werden niemals an Dritte weitergegeben.

*Haben wir ihr Interesse geweckt?* Dann fordern Sie hier Ihre kostenlosen Informationen an.
*Füllen sie die den Formular auf unserer Homepage *h*tp://www.*orex-*mbh.com/inner.php?page=*******

*2006 ¿ Porex GmbH Beratungs- und Finanzdienstleistungsgesellschaft GmbH*
Schützenstraße 29 ž 25980 Westerland ž +49-(0)465-132-0004
[email protected]*orex-*mbh.com šž w*w.*orex-*mbh.com


----------



## drboe (14 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> *2006 ¿ Porex GmbH Beratungs- und Finanzdienstleistungsgesellschaft GmbH*
> Schützenstraße 29 ž 25980 Westerland ž +49-(0)465-132-0004
> [email protected]*orex-*mbh.com šž w*w.*orex-*mbh.com


Ist hier auch aufgeschlagen. Abgesehen vom miserablen Deutsch und unüblichen Zeichen, gibt ein WHOIS folgendes:

Registrant:
         J. T. [.....]
         J. T.
         Main street 27
         Sharon,Ma,UNITED STATES 02067

Das wird vermutlich gefälscht sein und deutet auf einen Muli-Treiber hin.

M. Boettcher

_Name gekürzt bzw. Tel. Nr. und Mailadresse entfernt. Man weiß ja nie, auch wenn es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, ob da nicht ein Unschuldiger zum Handkuss gekommen ist. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Bande ist schon länger aktiv, vorherige Firmenbezeichnungen waren z.B. Comdex AG und Alleria AG:

http://www.sky42.de/news+article.storyid+561.htm
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12377
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=72493

Interessant ist, daß immer die gleiche Telefongesellschaft als Rufnummernprovider auftaucht: Versatel Germany GmbH

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=72493Interessant ist, daß immer die gleiche Telefongesellschaft als Rufnummernprovider auftaucht: Versatel Germany GmbH


...weil VoIP.


----------



## sascha (15 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

Auskunft der Kripo Westerland: Wie schon zu erwarten war, gibt es die Firma Porex (wahlweise Comdex, Alleria uva.) auf Westerland nicht. Kann es auch gar nicht, weil es nicht einmal ein Gebäude mit der Adresse Schützenstraße 29 gibt. Ermittlungen werden bei der Kripo Westerland nicht (mehr) geführt, da ja dort kein Tatort ist. Zudem sei das Versenden der Mails selbst nicht strafbar (ich gebe nur wider).


----------



## Immo (15 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



sascha schrieb:


> Auskunft der Kripo Westerland: Wie schon zu erwarten war, gibt es die Firma Porex (wahlweise Comdex, Alleria uva.) auf Westerland nicht. Kann es auch gar nicht, weil es nicht einmal ein Gebäude mit der Adresse Schützenstraße 29 gibt.


Dürfte man das nicht mal ausnahmsweise  als  Betrugsversuch bezeichnen?
Um dagegen vorzugehen, müßten die Herrschaften doch eine ladungsfähige Adresse 
angeben, und das wäre  wohl das letzte was die wollen....


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

Das einzige was in diesen Fällen bleibt, ist entweder nicht darauf zu reagieren oder diese Leute nach Strich und Faden bis zum Verdruss zu verarschen, so wie sie es bei uns versuchen... sprich: Blindbewerbungen senden, falsche Daten in Abfrageformularen angeben, etc. etc.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



sascha schrieb:


> Auskunft der Kripo Westerland: Wie schon zu erwarten war, gibt es die Firma Porex (wahlweise Comdex, Alleria uva.) auf Westerland nicht. Kann es auch gar nicht, weil es nicht einmal ein Gebäude mit der Adresse Schützenstraße 29 gibt. Ermittlungen werden bei der Kripo Westerland nicht (mehr) geführt, da ja dort kein Tatort ist. Zudem sei das Versenden der Mails selbst nicht strafbar (ich gebe nur wider).



Stümmt. Die amerik. Porex GmbH hat deutsche Niederlassungen mit Sitz in Singwitz/Bautzen und Aachen und die stellen Kunststoffteile her. 

ht*p://www.porex.de


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

habe auch so ne mail bekommen. macht da die behörde nix?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

... zudem ist das Bild, mit dem lässigen Burschen im Schaukelstuhl der auf den Bildschirm starrt, schon alt. War auch bei Alleria und Comdex anzutreffen. Tja, es genugt halt nicht nur, durch Suchen und Ersetzen den Firmennamen auszutauschen. Scheint so als ob sich eine gewisse Resignation und Faulheit bei diesen Leuten breit macht. :lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe auch so ne mail bekommen. macht da die behörde nix?



Das wird uns Otto Normalos wohl verborgen bleiben, ob da die Behörden einschreiten.


----------



## sascha (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe auch so ne mail bekommen. macht da die behörde nix?



Nein.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*



sascha schrieb:


> Nein.



Meintest Du nicht etwa doch "Jain" ?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch Fa. Porex*

Die Jungs haben ein Scheiß-Deutsch und manche Umlaute werden als russische Zeichen interpretiert


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

Ich bekomm ca. 5 Mails am Tag mit eindeutigen Spam Absendern.
Wollte mir mal den Spass machen, da anzurufen - Nummer gibts nicht.
Die Formulare auf der Seite funzen auch nicht, wie wollen die dann Geld waschen? 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ca. 5 Mails am Tag mit eindeutigen Spam Absendern.
> Wollte mir mal den Spass machen, da anzurufen - Nummer gibts nicht.
> Die Formulare auf der Seite funzen auch nicht, wie wollen die dann Geld waschen?
> Beste Grüße



Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, das sich mittlerweile Antispam-Gemeinden herausbilden, die die Server dieser Geldwäscher mit ständig sich wiederholenden Seitenaufrufen permanent überlasten. :lol:


----------



## Heiko (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das kommt wahrscheinlich daher, das sich mittlerweile Antispam-Gemeinden herausbilden, die die Server dieser Geldwäscher mit ständig sich wiederholenden Seitenaufrufen permanent überlasten. :lol:


Ich habe da zwei andere Theorien:
1. gibts zu viele Dumme, die wirklich draufklicken
2. schalten die Provider mittlerweile sehr schnell die Server ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich habe da zwei andere Theorien:
> 1. gibts zu viele Dumme, die wirklich draufklicken
> 2. schalten die Provider mittlerweile sehr schnell die Server ab.



zu 1. Naja, Draufklicken ist u. U. noch ungefährlich. Kritisch wird's wohl erst, wenn man seine GÜLTIGEN Personaldaten eingibt und abschickt.

zu 2. Die Server wohl nicht, aber die DNS Einträge werden mittlerweile doch recht flott gekillt.


----------



## ralfi (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ca. 5 Mails am Tag mit eindeutigen Spam Absendern.



Nur 5? Du hast es gut! 

Als Mitbetreiber eines recht erfolgreichen Internet-Portals für Ausländerrecht (für Interessierte: info4alien.de) komme ich inzwischen auf bis zu 70 Spams täglich allein auf meine dafür zuständige E-Mail-Adresse. Darunter ein erheblicher Anteil vom Phishing- und Geldwäsche-Spam, was ja zusammenhängt (auch, um beim Thema zu bleiben, von der hier genannten angeblichen Firnma Porex). Der Rest teilt sich auf in Spam für Potenzpillen, irgendwelche Pornoseiten und sonstigen Müll. 
Ohne guten Spamfilter hätte man da schon längst resigniert.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

hi
habe mich bei denen heute beworben
bis meine mutter gottseidank
mir heute die augen aufgemacht hat damit ich mal mich informieren soll was die machen
sind darauf gekommen wegen finanzamt
weil wenn die sehen das jeden monat mehrere tausend auf mein konto kommen und abgehoben werden dann sitzt das finanzamt bei mir im nacken
jetzt habe ich eine frage
ich habe mich angemeldet leider paar stunden vorher
was kann ich machen
denke an konto schliessen und neues aufmachen oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

kann ich mir das geld überweisen lassen und dann konto auflösen.
oder meint ihr wäre besser zur politzei zu gehen


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe mich bei denen heute beworben





Möchtegerngeldwäscher schrieb:


> kann ich mir das geld überweisen lassen und dann konto auflösen.
> oder meint ihr wäre besser zur politzei zu gehen


Was willst du bei der Polizei? Obwohl, eine Selbstanzeige negiert den Geldwäscheverdacht. Zum Thema selbst lies dir mal den Nachbarthread > HIER < durch.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

habe heute morgen kündigung geschrieben, das sie die kündigung bestättigen sollen, sonst ginge ich zur kripo und schalte anwalt ein, und eine antwort bekommen
die hiess
idi na xui
heisst wörtlich übersetzt
geh auf den schwanz
gemeint wie verpiss dich


----------



## stieglitz (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

Die Suche nach Geldwäschern geht ungebremst weiter. Heute morgen hatte ich in diversen Spamkonten mindestens 20 POREX Schreiben.
Dafür lässt gerade Phishing etwas nach. Die haben wohl inzwischen genügend TANs und PINs und suche nun die Mulis um an das Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Störchebräter (23 Oktober 2006)

*Porex-Geldwäsche jetzt auch in studentischen Jobbörsen*

Offenbar ist die "Porex"-Mail soooo geschickt formuliert, dass sie auch ohne Prüfung in den Jobbörsen von Universitäten weiter verbreitet wird, zum Beispiel an der Uni Köln (mittlerweile wieder entfernt), der Unis Wien, Passau oder der Uni Lüneburg (Beispiel http://www.uni-lueneburg.de/careerservice/jobs.php)

Ob die Einkünfte aus Geldwäsche eigentlich beim BAFöG-Amt angegeben werden müssen? P-)

Oder findet sich hier im Forum jemand mit Zeit und Elan, die Jobbörsen-Redaktionen mal anzuschreiben und auf ihr Maleur aufmerksam zu machen? Passau und Wien habe ich schon erledigt, es sind aber noch so viele...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Porex-Geldwäsche jetzt auch in studentischen Jobbörsen*



Störchebräter schrieb:


> Offenbar ist die "Porex"-Mail soooo geschickt formuliert, dass sie auch ohne Prüfung in den Jobbörsen von Universitäten weiter verbreitet wird, zum Beispiel an der Uni Köln (mittlerweile wieder entfernt), der Unis Wien, Passau oder der Uni Lüneburg (Beispiel http://www.uni-lueneburg.de/careerservice/jobs.php)
> 
> Ob die Einkünfte aus Geldwäsche eigentlich beim BAFöG-Amt angegeben werden müssen? P-)
> 
> Oder findet sich hier im Forum jemand mit Zeit und Elan, die Jobbörsen-Redaktionen mal anzuschreiben und auf ihr Maleur aufmerksam zu machen? Passau und Wien habe ich schon erledigt, es sind aber noch so viele...



Ein kurzer Hinweis an den Webmaster der Webseite hilft in der Regel. Die Anzeigen werden dann entfernt. Habe den Webmaster benachrichtigt. Wenn Ihr solche Sachen entdeckt (Vornehmlich bei Uni-Seiten) bitte ich dsbzgl. um  Eure Mithilfe. Danke !


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

So wie es aussieht bin ich Opfer eines freiberuflichen "Finanzagenten" von Porex geworden: ich habe bei ihm auf eBay ein Notebook ersteigert, das Geld überwiesen und natürlich nichts geliefert bekommen. Nachdem ich mehrere weitere von ihm Geschädigte eBay Käufer ausfindig gemacht hatte und bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet habe, kam heute eine Mail von ihm in der er mir mitteilt, er wäre seinerseits zur Polizei gegangen und hätte Anzeige gegen Porex erstattet. Tja - nur das Geld will ich natürlich von ihm zurück. Aber das ist ja vermutlich mittlerweile in Rußland.


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Geldwäscheversuch einer angeblichen Fa.  Porex*

Dann gib doch bitte den E-Mailverkehr mit dem bei deiner Polizei ab. Egal, was der Finanzagent nun von dir will und welche Beschwichtigungsversuche er auflegt - das war dein Geld, dass er missbräuchlich jongliert hat und das riecht sehr stark nach Mittäterschaft.


----------

